# non domo



## Boursicoton

Ciao a tutti, 
Mi aiuto per provare a tradurre la parole "non domo"  trovato nel libro di Marco Buticchi " Il respiro del deserto"
"Non mi fai paura sai,donnicciola, continuo Ayul *non domo*."Sono state le mie mani a torturare a morte il tuo amato cinese. E non ho voluto ucciderlo sebbene lui mi chiedesse di farlo : volevo che tu lo vedessi morire."


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour Boursicoton,
peut-être êtes-vous nouveau sur le Forum ? 
bienvenue ! 
voici une des règles à suivre : Vous devez poser clairement votre question, et proposer votre propre tentative de traduction/interprétation concernant ce point particulier. 
(On les trouve ici : Bienvenue sur le forum français-italien ! / Benvenuti al forum francese-italiano!)
Bonne journée !


----------



## Boursicoton

Je traduis la phrase comme suit: "Tu ne me fais pas peur tu sais, femmelette", continua Ayul *plus maître de lui*. " Ce sont mes mains qui ont torturé à mort ton amant chinois . Et je n'ai pas voulu le tuer bien qu'il m'ait demandé de le faire: je voulais  que tu le voies mourir."
Pour cela je considère que l'expression "non domo" serait dans l'esprit de l'auteur "non domato". 
Qu'en pensez-vous


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Je crois qu'il faut la réponse d'un natif.


----------



## matoupaschat

_Domo_ est bien l'adjectif littéraire ou toscan (selon Treccani) pour _domato_.
Ici, je traduirais par _pas du tout impressioné_, mais cela dépend de ce qui précède.


----------



## Boursicoton

Matoupaschat, bonjour
Merci pour la réponse qui semble coller avec le passage précédent au cours duquel Qutula ainsi que son "amant" ont été fait prisonnier par Ayul et il les a soumis à la torture pour qu'ils lui indiquent le lieu où est caché le trésor de Gengis Khan. Qutula venait de lever fièrement les yeux et  de fixer dans les yeux l'officier impérial(Ayul) sans rien dire.
Merci encore pour la suggestion.


----------



## matoupaschat

Avec plaisir, Boursicoton !
Toujours à ta disposition si tu as besoin d'un petit coup de main pour "La luce dell'impero"


----------



## Boursicoton

Merci. Content de te retrouver sur le site. J'ai commencé la lecture de ' La Luce dell'impero' et en attendant je relisais une traduction de Il respiro del deserto et je me suis lancé dans la lecture de Origine  de Dan Brown...tout un programme
A bientôt


----------



## Elmoro

matoupaschat said:


> _Domo_ est bien l'adjectif littéraire ou toscan (selon Treccani) pour _domato_.
> Ici, je traduirais par _pas du tout impressioné_, mais cela dépend de ce qui précède.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Elmoro!


----------



## Elmoro




----------

